# Went 2 for 4 this morning!



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

Went out with my brother-in-law today. He hasn't gotten a predator down in a while and I wanted to try to make it happen. We headed out to a spot nearby that I haven't called in about a year. We got in 4 stands and turned up 2 predators.

The first stand of the morning we got setup just before first light. I started out calling softly with the Bite-Down call and slowly increased the volume and intensity over the next 15 minutes. We had the camera setup towards his side which was the downwind side as we figured that is where a Coyote would appear. All of the sudden I spotted a Jackrabbit running away to my right and I figured there might be something headed our way. Just about a minute went by when a Coyote came right over the opposite Hill from us trotting down towards us. Since he would have to spin to his right to get on the Coyote I got lined up on him and as he came to a stop I layed the Coyote out with a heart shot at 75 yards. We called for another 5 minutes and then recovered the bounty.

His final resting spot: 

















The second and fourth stands were blanks.

On the third stand of the morning we parked the truck at the base of a large mountain that had a lot of nice ravines coming out of it. We walked on an old road until we were about 1/4 Mile from the base of the mountain and we came upon really fresh tracks and scat not a half hour old. On the next possible opening in the creek bottom we setup for a stand. The creek was split into 2 smaller ravines, so we each took a side and setup. I set the video camera up focused on the only shooting window I had. Again, the Bite-Down call came out and I played the sweet tunes of a young dying rabbit. About 8 minutes in during a sequence I heard loud footsteps and immediately saw movement through the brush. I stopped calling and pulled up my shotgun and since I confirmed that it was a Fox I set my bead right above a large rock(from my experience the Foxes almost always get on a rock if possible). Just as planned he jumped on the rock and I released the 34 pellets. The Fox never had a chance. From time of seeing movement to the kill was 6 seconds! 
















Even though we didn't get him a kill, we still had a successful hunt and made some great memories! Hopefully next weekend we'll break his dry spell as we are going out on a 2 day club hunt.

Thanks for reading! 
Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., great write up,


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice,congrats! 50-50 ain't a bad day. I have got to get out there again ,one of these days.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another great write up Mark ! and Congrats on more fine calling !

To bad your brother in-law didnt get to shot, but hey, thats a good reason to go again, lol

Good Luck on the club hunt !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Another great write up Mark ! and Congrats on more fine calling !
> 
> To bad your brother in-law didnt get to shot, but hey, thats a good reason to go again, lol
> 
> Good Luck on the club hunt !


I have gotten to the point where I very seldom shoot em myself anymore.I love it when the other guy shoots and I call. love the look on there faces when I say , "you shot it, you skin it." lol.they often get a deer in the headlights look and I end up doing it for them anyhow.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

lol kiyote, but with the guys I hunt with we have a standing rule, just the opposite. I shoot you gut & skin and vice versa !


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

beautiful looking fox!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> lol kiyote, but with the guys I hunt with we have a standing rule, just the opposite. I shoot you gut & skin and vice versa !


good idea but doubt I could pull that one off.lol.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> beautiful looking fox!


Thanks Fishshoot!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Another great write up Mark ! and Congrats on more fine calling !
> 
> To bad your brother in-law didnt get to shot, but hey, thats a good reason to go again, lol
> 
> Good Luck on the club hunt !


Thanks Ed. Yeah so far the weather forecast is calling for another great weekend!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Mark, keep it up! That's pretty awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Mo Mo said:


> Mark, keep it up! That's pretty awesome. Congrats.


Thanks Mo Mo!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats Sir !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Grats on your kills*


----------

